# gorgeous quads!



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2314940/The-70m-1-quads-IVF-mothers-double-set-identical-twins-defy-odds.html

/links


----------



## barbster (Jan 26, 2012)

I know, this is a great story and gives hope and inspiration.

I felt a bit sad reading some of the very nasty and negative comments left by some tiny minded people and against my better judgement felt the need to leave my forthright opinion, something I normally wouldn't do. Think i felt protective of what they have been through to get their much wanted family.


----------



## seemedlike4eva (Jan 26, 2010)

Congratulations to the new family!


----------



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

Lovely story- so happy all the bubbas are healthy and growing stronger.
The Ff censor will alter my words if I comment on some of narrow minded peoples comments on the article.
Anyhow, Congratulations guys! Dreams come true Xxxx


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Gorgeous babys, but most definetly agree barbster, the bloke who said nature says no cash says yes (really wound me up that comment) take it he's never been infertile, I'm banned from commenting on daily mail site for giving abuse to this type lol so not wasting my energy setting new account up, he's not worth the stress x 

glad they got all 4 baby's safetly x


----------



## hiltra (Aug 16, 2011)

Aww such a lovely story


----------

